# Has anyone else overnighted on Black Rock Sands?



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I m wondering whether or not to put this up as a wildcamping spot. 

For those who don t know it Black Rock Sands is the Main Beach to Portmadog NW Wales. Its a massive beach that you park on about 2 miles out of town. 

We were up there last summer( yes the brief sunny bit - how lucky was that?) and asked about overnighting, the bloke on the gate said well i close the barrier at 8pm until 8am so we asked whether we have to leave, to which the slightly bemused answer was 'I suppose not' so we had our day on the beach lit up the bbq, then totally cleared up just in case, 

beach ranger comes along about 7 45 says 'we re closing the barrier'. 
'thanks but we re ok here'. 
'You won t be able to get out until 8am'
'we don t want to'

and he went away. we had a great time and waking up in the morning on a massive empty beach with a great view was just breathtaking.

I have 2 issues:
1, There is a bogging down issue if you get the weather wrong or park to close to the waters edge

2, You have to pay to get on it (about £5 I think) personally I don t mind paying but i generally prefer aires/stellplatz/ wildcamping because I dont want to be in a feild miles from nowhere with a smart car!

Has anyone else done it, or got views??
Jon

Ps if you go just check the prices and times as Im doing this from memory.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We were there last weekend albeit on Greenacres, there were a load of boy racers on the beach during the evening :evil: - how long they were there I'm unsure. There was no barrier there or anyone taking money during the day - but that could be it isn't quite "the season". We weren't even charged to go over the bridge. This all may get put back in place by Easter.

Karen


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes its a lovely place I've not camped on there but spent a lot of days on the beach, you would need to be careful though, with a southerly wind and spring tide you could end up in a bit of trouble. 8)


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I guess when we there, the barrier kept the boy racers off. It really was a lovely night.


----------

